# 6ghost9 Tastebox Findings...



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

Okay so I will review all the liquids I tasted according @Andre NOM rating system which I have added below.

1) blech : no nom at all
2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
3) nom : its nom
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

I gave all these liquids a fair chance and really loved some of them. Because of the large quantity I will not go into much detail just the basics.

*EDIT...I did add a few new ratings in my reviews as the standard system did not explain


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

First up is the Vapour Mountain Litchi 9mg.
Nomnomnom

Second is Flava Original Cola 9mg and Kickass 9mg
Both are nom

Lekka Vapours Coolios 9mg
Blech

Liqua American Blend 18mg
Blech

Vapour Mountain Legends Monroe 12mg
Holly Fricken Nom Batman!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

Just B Strawberry and Tutti Frutti
Blech

Vapeking Banana
Blech

Top Q Vanilla 12mg
Blech

Liqua Cherry and Grape 18mg
Semi Nom Surprisingly

Flavas Havana Natural 9mg
Semi Nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

Feel Life Milk Chocolate 12mg
Super BLECH

VapeMob Cherry Bomb medium
semi Blech

VapeKing VK4
Nom

DIY Vanilla
Nom

Virgin Vapour Organic Root Beer Float 12mg
SUPER BLECH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

VapeKing Cheesecake 12mg
Nom

SkyBlue Baked Apple 18mg
nomnomnom

Skyblue Cherry Cola 0mg and 6mg
Holly Fricken Nom Batman

Sky Blue Dulce De Leche 18mg
Holly Fricken Nom Batman!!!

Liqua Peach 18mg
Nomnomnom Surprisingly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

That is it from me. I am very happy with my findings and I know now what not to buy! I was actually very surprised with the Vapour Mountain and Sky Blue Products! 

To the taste box I am going to add


Juicy Peach 11mg
Liqua Apple 18mg
503 Mixed Berry 12mg
Just B Condensed Milk 12mg
Liqua Blueberry(mixed with some mint) 18mg
Liqua Berry Mix 18mg 

And an added bonus a 30ml bottle of Pure VG with no nicotine. I found when dripping some of the liquids were too strong for me so I had to mix down abit. A slight bit of flavour might be lost but good lord the clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/8/14)

Superb job @6ghost9 !
Thanks for sharing your findings and taking the trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

Silver said:


> Superb job @6ghost9 !
> Thanks for sharing your findings and taking the trouble


 
I will happily do it again! This was an awesome experience and I want to thank @thekeeperza for all the hard work you do and for allowing me to try this box! Now for the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/8/14)

Unfortunately there was not much Vapour Mountain Monroe left so the last 5 drops and I mean 5 Drops were used!


----------

